# Effervesent Shower Tablets



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone ever try these? 

I find most of my congestion issues are in the morning and I think if I get it cleared out I would have an easier time dealing with it.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

actual link would have been helpful


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Found this:

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...8&navAction=push&navCount=1&no_new_crumb=true


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've never heard of them but I'm going to pick some up at CVS the next time I'm in town and give them a try. Unless I forget, I will post if they work and how I liked them.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

You mean like the Vicks Vapor tablets? Yes I've used them before and yes they seem to help for the most part.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I've used a lavender-methol scented type of shower tablet for colds before, took a 3 hour nap afterward and could breathe, so it worked for me.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Lavender-menthol not methol. Not even sure why that one made it past my spell check...


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've used them. They worked pretty good for me. Only used a few boxes of them, mostly when I had a gnarly head/chest cold.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Davarm said:


> I've never heard of them but I'm going to pick some up at CVS the next time I'm in town and give them a try. Unless I forget, I will post if they work and how I liked them.


My CVS doesn't carry them. I'm going to have to order online.

I've been reading how to make them at home and it doesn't seem that hard.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Austin, there's another thread on here somewhere with the 'recipe' for homemade ones, using baking powder, water, and essential oils... the discussion was about baking them in muffin pans so they would last longer. It was updated in the last couple of days, if that helps you find it.


----------



## citygirl85 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just made the homemade version I found on here last night. I used one box of baking soda, mixed it up with about a half cup of water and added some rosemary oil. You can use other oils, but that's the one I had. Then you spoon it into cupcake papers in the cupcake baking sheet. It said you can leave them out over night or bake for 12 minutes (I think) at 350 degrees. I chose to bake them for a while then let them sit overnight. Just came home from work and my house smells amazing!! Can't wait to use one tonight!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

awesome! Please let us know how they worked for you...:2thumb:


----------



## citygirl85 (Apr 26, 2012)

Surprisingly disappointed. The did not let off too much vapors from being steamed. Once the water touched them, they disintegrated in seconds. Perhaps trying a better quality oil is the solutions, or as mentioned in the other thread, to add the oils after the 'puck' has solidified... Good thing the whole process only cost a dollar for the baking soda box from the dollar store...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I make my own essential oil blend for the bath. (epsom salt, eucalyptus oil, frankincense oil, lavender oil, and sometimes peppermint oil). Works really well for me.

I can see how the tablets would work in the shower - I just don't know how to make something at home that wouldn't disintigrate (and go down the drain) like citigirl's.  Also, I don't know that rosemary oil would have a high value for clearing sinuses - it's good for skin/hair issues and for circulation. Eucalyptus is good for breathing issues, but I find that I need to balance it with lavender, as it can have a little too much 'umph' if it's not toned down. Frankincense is also good for breathing, but in a different way from eucalyptus, which is why I like to use them together.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

YES wife and I have used them for years, her more than I. IMO they work great. They even make some that gives off a "vapor" that helps sooth sore muscles as well. We keep several boxes on hand all the time.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

For the shower you could wet a wash cloth, (not to wash with, just to hold the oil.) add one or two drops of essential oils ... (eucalyptus, being the one used most ... but you could others like peppermint, rosemary or grapefruit)

Place the the cloth on the water tap (hot or cold water handles) while you shower. I would start with only one drop of oil and not go over two. Peppermint, rosemary or grapefruit oils are more of a wake you up & get you going oils ... 

After the shower place the cloth in to be washed.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Andi said:


> For the shower you could wet a wash cloth, (not to wash with, just to hold the oil.) add one or two drops of essential oils ... (eucalyptus, being the one used most ... but you could others like peppermint, rosemary or grapefruit)
> 
> Place the the cloth on the water tap (hot or cold water handles) while you shower. I would start with only one drop of oil and not go over two. Peppermint, rosemary or grapefruit oils are more of a wake you up & get you going oils ...
> 
> After the shower place the cloth in to be washed.


I've been doing that for a couple of days.

It works, but I'm using peppermint and have to remember which rag is which.

Kind of a weird sensation.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the grapefruit ... but hey, what ever works!!!  

On a side note ~ For the folks reading this thread ... as essential oils are now a hot "for sale" item ... make sure you are getting a "TRUE" oil not a synthetis one. 

A synthetic fragrance holds no healing power at all. You need the soul of the plant and the magic that comes with it.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Vicks Shower Disks
I found this tonight on "pinterest" and thought maybe someone could use this idea.

Homemade "Vicks Vapor shower disks"
The idea started a few weeks ago when my sweet little nephew Parker came down with Croup for like the 1,438th time. My sister mentioned that they were taking long steamy showers with him to try to clear out his lungs. My brain started churning and I thought "surely there can be something they could add to the shower to help him even more". Homemade Vicks Vapor shower disk thingies were born.

And they couldn't be any simpler.


Sarah's Homemade Vicks Shower Disk Thingies
-Baking soda
-Water
-Essential oils: eucalyptus, rosemary, and lavender. 
-Muffin tin
-Muffin liners

1) Add baking soda to a mixing bowl. Updated to add - I don't really measure. Maybe 2-3 cups?

2) Slowly add water until you've made a thick paste. Updated to add: add just a little water a time. You'll want the mix to feel like putty.

3) Add 15 drops of each essential oil.

4) Spoon in to a muffin tin, and let sit out for 12-18 hours. You can also bake these, but I just left them out overnight.

5) Pop these suckers out of the paper liner, plop it in your shower, and let the essential oils steam away your stuffy nose. Edited to add: put them anywhere on the floor of the shower; it doesn't matter where! 

Added 4/7/12 - for anyone who is having issues with these being "crumbly", try using 1 cup of baking soda and 1/3 cup of water (plus maybe a few tbslp more) and baking for 20 minutes at 350. THEN add a few drops of essential oils to the cooled "puck". That was a suggestion from a commenter and I tried it this morning with great success! I'm a quick shower taker (less than 5 min), and my "disk" was only about 1/3 gone at the end of the shower.

Additionally, I'm not a doctor (nor a butcher, baker, or candlestick maker), so if you have any medical conditions, contact a medical professional.
This is what I posted somewhere else, I've never tried but..........


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

They ROCK! That is all.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried them once with mixed results. what ever you do , DON"T PEE ON THEM ! !


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

BillM said:


> I tried them once with mixed results. what ever you do , DON"T PEE ON THEM ! !


Because then they smell like pee?


----------



## TacticalHawk7 (Mar 27, 2012)

I actually have used these before. Some brands smell alittle funky, but alot of then actually work surprrisingly well.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

remember that heat can destroy oil scents. it is what lets scented oils work. remember how good the kitchen is when cooking?? things will smell even at room temps, but heat usually helps the scent along. when I make my scent bombs, I let them air dry. when I make candles I watch how hot my wax is when I add the scent. nothing over 120 deg. I have even made sand wax candles where you heat the wax to about 400 degrees. they don't scent well. some oils when burn at very low temps. with the bombs watch how much water you use, make them and keep them as dry as possible.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I warned you!*



Austin said:


> Because then they smell like pee?


You just had to try it ?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

BillM said:


> You just had to try it ?


Nope, but it I had to make sure that was the reason.


----------

